# Bringing Puppy Home-- Questions!!



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi again everyone! You guys have already been so helpful in answering a couple of my other questions, I thought I would post again. 

We will be bringing Penny home SATURDAY!! We are so excited!! We are nervous too, but it's a "good" nervous. 

Just wondering if you guys had any input/tips on what we should plan to bring with us when we go get her... The car trip home will be about 1 hour, 45 minutes-2 hours... somewhere around there. 

I was planning on bringing a blanket to snuggle her in, as well as possibly rub on her mom and brothers and sisters for the scent, a chew toy, a more "comforting", soft toy, water (I will probably just bring a water bottle and we have a little "travel bowl" in case she needs any). 

Can you guys think of anything else I may be missing, or any of the above things I mentioned that I should NOT bring?

Thank you so much!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

we had a 2 hour trip home; we kept puppy on SOMEBODY's lap the whole time, cuddled up with a blanket freshly rubbed against Pup's momma.

She didn't chew, she didn't want to drink or eat. She was in shock and simply scared. She was at our mercy. Every interaction we did with her that day was done slowly and methodically, using every ounce of love - projecting kindness.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like you got it covered. Bring wipes and or paper towels in case of an accident.

We had a 4 hour drive and Ruby stayed on my husband's lap the whole time. She chewed her nylabone a bit and we did one potty break.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our trip was about 3 hours. We made sure Max played with his siblings for about 30 minutes after that he was ready for a nap 
He was on my lap the entire trip, we stopped a couple of times to let him go to the bathroom, did not have any problems (I was afraid he will get car sick - the breeder fed the puppies prior to pick up).
Best wishes and congratulations!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our trip home was 4 hours & it was very easy. Make sure you have a passenger who can snuggle with the pup - it would be hard to do it alone! 

As far as toys & stuff, she probably won't use them, just bring a soft blanket. She'll probably sleep the whole way home anyway.

You'll also want a tiny collar (cat sized) & a leash so she can tee tee when you stop 

Good luck & Congrats!


----------



## Kodas Mom (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't think to bring paper towels..but luckily my dad did. They came in very handy when he had to clean up the throw up on him!! 

We also just brought a towel for Koda to sit on, but paper towels a definite..just in case!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I just found a picture of getting in the car bringing Ruby home. You will notice the towel on my husband's lap and one of her toys. Also, we had a wee pad on the floor too...didn't needed it. 

We decided that Ruby should be on my husband's lap and I drove because he is 6'5" and has a bigger lap than me for the 4 hour drive


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there any way you can get a family member or someone else to drive you? We had a three hour drive home with him, and my mother in law drove, and hubby and I were in the backseat with Odin. 
It is a lovely time to bond. If its just the two of you, the person driving will be very jealous of the other person getting all the snuggles. It was our first time with Odin away from his family, and it was nice that he had the two of us together (his new family). He snuggled up on our laps, and between us on the seat and snuggled, slept and played.

(here's Odin on his car ride home)


----------

